# From Big View.Com  Free PDFs on



## Xue Sheng (Nov 4, 2008)

Buddhism, Dhammapada, Greek Philosophy, Spacetime, Tao Te Ching (transl. by T. McCarroll), Tao Te Ching (transl. by Feng), Bhagavad Gita

http://www.thebigview.com/about/download.html


----------



## crushing (Nov 4, 2008)

I just heard someone on NPR talking about Tao Te Ching yesterday.


----------

